# Sinä se vain kaunistut kaunistumistasi!



## Marsario

Mod note. Thread split from here.

Hei kaikki!
 Opiskeluni takia jouduin lukemaan Fred Karlssonin kirjoittaman Suomen peruskieliopin, ja minulla on nyt kysymyksiä eräistä kohdista, joita en ole varmaa ymmärtäväni oikein.

Sivu 240. 





> ”Sinä se vain kaunistut kaunistu/mis/ta/si!”


Tuo oli esimerkkilause, mikä se-pronominin merkitys on siinä lauseessa?


----------



## Hakro

"se" on tässä jonkinlainen korostus, joka liittyy ainoastaan puhekieleen. "Juuri sinä vain kaunistut..."


----------



## Marsario

Okei, kyllä on selvä!


----------

